# Rear mirror is viberating/shaking



## chenzhepeter (Jun 12, 2011)

One thing I notice when I drive my new 2012 Cruze home is that the rear mirror seems viberating/shaking when the road isn't very flat. The suspension on my new car feels firmer than the demo 2011 I test-drived before. So this apparently causes some vibration on the rear mirror and makes the view blurring.. 

I am not sure if any of you have similar experience or this is probably an improper installation?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My rear view mirror shakes only when I have my radio on lol. For the driving part, I havent noticed any "shaking or vibrating" with my rear mirror.

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

points to check-
1) is mirror firmly and correctly mounted?
2) tire or wheel out of balance?
3) motor mount defective

any vibration on a rough road should be very short in duration, not continuing.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

chenzhepeter said:


> One thing I notice when I drive my new 2012 Cruze home is that the rear mirror seems viberating/shaking when the road isn't very flat. The suspension on my new car feels firmer than the demo 2011 I test-drived before. So this apparently causes some vibration on the rear mirror and makes the view blurring..
> 
> I am not sure if any of you have similar experience or this is probably an improper installation?


Sounds normal to me, but I agree. Check to see if it's mounted firmly.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My rear view mirror also vibrates and blurs on slightly rough roads. I don't like it.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

This one of the funniest posts of all time.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

getblended said:


> This one of the funniest posts of all time.


Yup, lol.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The rear view might be loose. Mine came loose and would rock up and down about 4 millimeters. I have a 12" sub in the trunk but even with the stock system it would shake it pretty good. Took it back to the dealer and they tightened it up for me with no problems yet.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I looked at mine just now and can notice that it's loose and can move up & down a little. I'd like to tighten it myself if it's a easy job but I don't see how it hooks up. There are no visible set screws.


----------



## gizmotoo (May 27, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> My rear view mirror also vibrates and blurs on slightly rough roads. I don't like it.


My rear view mirror does exactly the same thing. I think it is probably a design deficiency.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

mine is a little blurred to, even on semi smooth roads with the radio at low volume.


----------



## chenzhepeter (Jun 12, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> mine is a little blurred to, even on semi smooth roads with the radio at low volume.



So it is a common issue?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine is fine, unless I am listening to DUBstep


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine not only doesn't rattle, but it's a bit tighter to adjust than other mirrors I've had...

Contrary to what seems like popular belief, not every issue with your particular car is a "design problem"... Most of them are supplier quality, assembly, or dealer prep issues... This particular issue, more than likely, is a supplier not having their process dialed in, and some parts being to either side of tolerance, vs. right in the middle. 

Mike


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Picked up my 2012 Cruze LT this week. Love the car but the only thing I dislike is how easily the rear view mirror vibrates to bumpy roads and music. It's kind of annoying. Any music with a little bass shakes the thing. The mirror itself is tight and hard to adjust. I can reposition the mirror and it decreases it a little but I never had a car that music shakes the rear view mirror like this one- and I usually play music pretty loud. I may inquire about it when I take my Cruze back when I get my splash guards installed.

Scott


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am having this issue with driver's side mirror. It vibrates cintinously at highway speeds while the passenger side mirror does not. 2000 miles on my 2013 Cruze and it has done this since the day I bought it. It doesn't depend on road condition or radio volume.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I am having this issue with driver's side mirror. It vibrates continuously at highway speeds while the passenger side mirror does not. 2000 miles on my 2013 Cruze and it has done this since the day I bought it. It doesn't depend on road condition or radio volume.


Hey gt_cristian

I see that your vehicle is under age and mileage for Bumper to Bumper. Have you considered taking your vehicle in to the dealer for this noise? If you would like for me to find a dealer or to make an appointment for you please send me a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

You guys are so dumb. Take the plastic cover off. Tighten screw. OMG NO MORE REARVIEW SHAKING


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gdubs said:


> You guys are so dumb. Take the plastic cover off. Tighten screw. OMG NO MORE REARVIEW SHAKING


There's no need for name calling or sarcasm in this forum. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> You guys are so dumb. Take the plastic cover off. Tighten screw. OMG NO MORE REARVIEW SHAKING


Hehe I would have tried that but in my case it is a side mirror. As I said, only the left side mirror is shaking a little.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> You guys are so dumb. Take the plastic cover off. Tighten screw. OMG NO MORE REARVIEW SHAKING


Rather than name calling and derision, how about putting together a How-To for this. Include pictures. I can see this possibly becoming an issue as the Cruze fleet ages and a well written How-To could be very helpful for people who's cars are out of the B2B warranty.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't try and win me over with kindness. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to tighten a bolt


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gdubs said:


> Take the plastic cover off. Tighten screw. OMG NO MORE REARVIEW SHAKING


Not wanting to break the cover, how does one go about removing it? Include that info your post would have been allot more helpful.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

it also doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out how to treat you when you become ill. just saying. no one is good at everything, appreciate that


----------

